
Your personal dev team for 10k - dandre4311
http://launch.puricode.com
======
payne92
I love it when folks do new/crazy stuff, but I wonder if this idea preys on a
typical but flawed mindset: "if I can just find someone to build my idea, it
will be great!"

While there are rare cases where you get a lottery ticket, most ideas need
much more than $10k of effort to make work. Start with an MVP, iterate
ruthlessly, and pivot if/when needed.

This feels like a version of those companies that pitch inventors on getting
patents (while charging them a lot of money), or vanity press companies.

------
aantix
Remember, pricing has as much to do with signaling as it does with basic
economics.

10K is obviously dirt cheap and I fear that you're going to attract some of
the worst customers.. Customers who have an infinite number of change
requests, the customers where tradeoffs are never realized and they will milk
your time and energy until there's nothing left.

Best of luck. But at this price point I honestly feel sorry for you and your
development team.

------
scrumper
Not sure if this is your company or not, but if it is please get rid of the
greengrocer's apostrophe in the first paragraph:

"Launch Pad is a program created by the team at Puricode to help founders
launch their idea's fast."

Also, I don't see any mention of $10k on the linked page anywhere.

